

Inspiring... Man Runs around world 4 times... Crosses 100,000 Miles Next Month - keltecp11
http://video.miami.com/index.html?media_id=3091603

======
jrbiersmith
raven is the man

------
keltecp11
He claims that Forrest Gump was based on him...

For more information: www.ravenrun.net or www.tapinko.com/ravenrun

